# Need reccomendations!



## aahs (Jul 30, 2006)

Hey i dont take martial arts now but i used to take basic karate but stopped. im interested in starting up again but im not sure which art to take up. i have a good swing and long arms and very long legs, im 6' 0" about 175 pounds, i can take a hit and i dont fall easy. i was thinking about muy thai but im not sure. Can anyone help me out and set me in the right direction?


----------



## MJS (Jul 30, 2006)

aahs said:
			
		

> Hey i dont take martial arts now but i used to take basic karate but stopped. im interested in starting up again but im not sure which art to take up. i have a good swing and long arms and very long legs, im 6' 0" about 175 pounds, i can take a hit and i dont fall easy. i was thinking about muy thai but im not sure. Can anyone help me out and set me in the right direction?


 
Welcome to Martial Talk! 

As for your questions:  What are you looking to get out of your training?  Depending on what your goals are, there could be a number of arts that would fit your needs.  Where are you located and what types of schools are already in your area?

Mike


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Jul 30, 2006)

I'd say the best thing to do would be visit as many schools in your area that you can and see what's out there.  There is a good chance you'll find something you'll just have to try that you haven't even considered yet.

Jeff


----------



## aahs (Jul 30, 2006)

i kno what you mean, but just out of your own knowledge what would you reccomend.  for example i wouldnt want to try something that would make me be very patient, because i'm a hands on person. I just would like to have an idea of what i should do. and im not looking in getting anything in particular out of it, i just want to know how to be a good fighter, not an amatuer street fighter


----------



## kingkong89 (Jul 30, 2006)

aahs said:
			
		

> i kno what you mean, but just out of your own knowledge what would you reccomend. for example i wouldnt want to try something that would make me be very patient, because i'm a hands on person. I just would like to have an idea of what i should do. and im not looking in getting anything in particular out of it, i just want to know how to be a good fighter, not an amatuer street fighter


 
aash, i may be new to this martial arts talk forum but i am not new to martial arts itself. I have over a decades worth of exsperience and the best thign to do if you dont want to be a sit back person and want to be a hands on person, talk to your instructor and if he works in the art of jujitsu or grappeling then ask i you could start doing that. or just practice as much as you can in yur current art.


----------



## MJS (Jul 31, 2006)

aahs said:
			
		

> i kno what you mean, but just out of your own knowledge what would you reccomend. for example i wouldnt want to try something that would make me be very patient, because i'm a hands on person. I just would like to have an idea of what i should do. and im not looking in getting anything in particular out of it, i just want to know how to be a good fighter, not an amatuer street fighter


 
If you could provide us with some info. as to what schools are in your area, that would be a help, but I'll try to answer your question with the little bit of info you've already given.

Any art can make someone a good fighter.  IMO, its all how one applies that knowledge.  Personally, there are more to the arts besides fighting, but thats another thread.  

For me, I've found that Kenpo has met my needs.  I've also cross trained in Arnis as well as BJJ.  

Mike


----------



## w.kaer (Aug 5, 2006)

aahs said:
			
		

> Hey i dont take martial arts now but i used to take basic karate but stopped. im interested in starting up again but im not sure which art to take up. i have a good swing and long arms and very long legs, im 6' 0" about 175 pounds, i can take a hit and i dont fall easy. i was thinking about muy thai but im not sure. Can anyone help me out and set me in the right direction?


 

I am 6'2" with good reach as well.  I enjoy karate.  I am studying a mixture of Goju Ryu and Shotokan right now.  I prefer to try to keep folks at a distance  rather than the whole grappling thing.  Just me though.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 5, 2006)

aahs said:
			
		

> ple i wouldnt want to try something that would make me be very patient, because i'm a hands on person. I just would like to have an idea of what i should do. and im not looking in getting anything in particular out of it, i just want to know how to be a good fighter, not an amatuer street fighter


 
As previously mentioned it all depends on you. 

But based on your above post you might want to check out MMA, Muay Thai, Brazilian Jujitsu, Jeet Kun Do, Wing Chun etc. 

If there are schools in your area go check a few out and see which one appeals to you, that is the best way to figure it out in my opinion.


----------



## mjd (Aug 6, 2006)

aahs said:
			
		

> Hey i dont take martial arts now but i used to take basic karate but stopped. im interested in starting up again but im not sure which art to take up. i have a good swing and long arms and very long legs, im 6' 0" about 175 pounds, i can take a hit and i dont fall easy. i was thinking about muy thai but im not sure. Can anyone help me out and set me in the right direction?


 
Based on your brief bio, you might want to invest in some training involving fallowing, take downs, and that sort of stuff, or at least one that incorporates this into their curriculum.

Don't be afraid to check them all out before choosing, remember it is your money and time, they all want it, and I would guess none would except you without either.


----------

